# Spreading the Kindle Love (But need help with screensavers)



## DefyingGravity (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I'm back from my trip from Europe and I must say I loved having the Kindle with me! Not only could I read for hours on end while on the bus tour (long long rides from country to country), but I could also periodically check my email without having to look for or pay for an internet cafe. Yay!

And now I'm spreading the kindle love! My brother is graduating from law school next month. I've been thinking of a GOOD gift to get him, and I've decided on a kindle. He loves to read and hasn't had much time for it since he started law school. Every once in a while he would come into my room and take some books (we have similar tastes), but he complained to me over spring break that I didn't have anything good anymore since I was using the kindle. So...he's getting one! I've already ordered it, as well as an oberon case and matching decal. His law school colors are blue and gold and the school's mascot is a dragon, so I've gone with this combo:


















I ordered these the same day as the kindle. I've got the Decal in hand already and the oberon and kindle have both shipped. I'm going to assemble it all for him too so he can get reading right away. (I'm also going to pre-load the 2 unofficial Harry Potter sequels that I have in pdf form as well.)

So here's my problem - I know he'll hate the stock screensavers, so I was going to hack it already and put good ones on there for him. The problem is, I'm having trouble coming up with some good ones. I know a lot of you are REALLY good at this sort of thing, so I'm hoping you guys could help!

Here are some graphic ideas I came up with related to college/grad school for him:
http://lawschoolnumbers.com/__images/schoolpics/30.gif
http://www.drexel.edu/univrel/digest/archive/011706/law.jpg
http://www.cityofsacramento.org/career/Images/Drexel_281_Dragon_129.jpg
http://www.freewebs.com/famuphialphadelta/pad%20seal%201.jpg
http://www.campofchamps.com/ebookv2/images/products/logo-saint-josephs-university.gif.png
http://www.sju.edu/resources/webpub/logos/images/secondary_hawk_crimson.png
http://www.sju.edu/resources/brand/images/hawk.png
http://www.logoshak.com/~asgsport/images2/St.Joe.gif
http://ncaaapikes.com/uploads/images/0002/1363/612_large_image_cozt.jpg
http://greeks.oregonstate.edu/images/pikappaalpha.jpg

He's a really big college/professional sports lover so I was thinking those would also be safe.
http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/54/70/full/2737.gif
http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/54/70/full/o4lmh7dq5e3uordl7hvk6i3ug.gif
http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/7/167/full/957.gif
http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/7/167/full/960.gif
http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/1/22/full/otfdygw11k2tlka0yvxk82xux.gif
http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/6/218/full/qlpk0etqwelv8artgc7tvqefu.gif
http://www.sportslogos.net/images/logos/9/2761/full/qee7soq7augbn2jofb315sw1i.gif

I know it's a bit of a tall order, but I could really use the help. If not, can someone let me know how to go about making screensavers? I had a link way back when, but I didn't save it and can't find it anywhere.

Do you think this would be a good gift for a 24 year old guy? Or am i just being dumb?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Did you look through the following thread for already made Screensavers? There are LOTS of dragons.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html
Yes, I realize it is 29 pages, trust me it's worth it. 
I am out of town atm, but will be back home Sunday, and if no one has pasted the requested ones for you I will start working on them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Most of the pics in the first set of links are pretty small (Kindle screen size is 600x800). A collage of these pics would probably be best.

The second set of links only brings up Forbidden Link pages.

I agree with checking out a lot of the screensaver images we already have posted on the boards. 

Also, if you do add the hack to your brother's Kindle, make sure he understands that he won't get any software updates unless the hack is removed.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Dec 28, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Also, if you do add the hack to your brother's Kindle, make sure he understands that he won't get any software updates unless the hack is removed.


Is that true? I've gotten the updates on mine and I still have the hack!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

DefyingGravity said:


> Is that true? I've gotten the updates on mine and I still have the hack!


It is true, and your Kindle will not update with a hack on it. The hack alters the Kindle's system software.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Dec 28, 2009)

Does it still "look" like it's downloading and then restarting? I've gotten that 3 or 4 times already since I started using the kindle (and I hacked the first day!)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe so, but I don't recall exactly since I always remove the hack and manually install the updates.

How long have you had your Kindle, and what version of the system software is on it?


----------



## DefyingGravity (Dec 28, 2009)

The latest "update" was a day or so again. I'm currently running v. 2.2.1


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The current system software is 2.3.3 (some people have received 2.3.4).

2.3.3 has been available for a few months. You can uninstall your hack, download the current software from here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680

install that, then reinstall your hack.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK, I found some Drexel U images to work with, here's what I was able to come up with, hope they work:



As with all thumbnails, click on the image to go to photobucket and then click again I think to get FULL size. These are sized for the K1/K2/K2i not the DX.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DefyingGravity said:


> Does it still "look" like it's downloading and then restarting? I've gotten that 3 or 4 times already since I started using the kindle (and I hacked the first day!)


Yup! And then it will come up with a message saying that the software update failed. It will not update if you have any hack, but it will try to do so and fail. I am on 2.3.3 and it tried sending me 2.3.4 but I missed getting it because of the hack.


----------



## Gyro (May 27, 2010)

I was wondering what the case and skin are. I love that dragon case. Where did you get it?


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks great!


----------

